# Lederverarbeitung Jäger



## DjSanny22 (22. September 2008)

Hi Leute 

Ich habe eine Jäger auf Level 40 momentan ich habe Kürschner und Leder verarbeitung gelernt doch wie kann ich das am besten ausbauen ?? 

Momentan ist meine Lederverabeitung bei 200 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Pethry (22. September 2008)

als jäger ist lederverarbeitung net so gut da man ja ab 40 schwere rüstung tragen kann


----------



## DjSanny22 (22. September 2008)

Oki was Kann ich dann meinem Jäger bei Bringen ? 
weil irgend was sollte er ja uch können ^^


----------



## Derbösetaure (22. September 2008)

lederverarbeitung ist toll, da man damit auch schwere rüssi herstellen kann ^^


----------



## Vaisser (23. September 2008)

Mit Level 40 würd ich schauen, das ich mir die ganzen Skorpidrüstungsrezepte besorge. Am besten im AH kaufen oder in tanaris farmen - in Tanaris farmst auch die Skorpidschuppen von den hiesigen Skorpiden - Im Prinzip kann man das Zeug tragen bis man mit 58 die Scherbenwelt betritt - vielleicht noch mit 45 die Gamaschen des Drachenschlags, deren Rezept man vom Drachenlederlehrer erhält, bauen.


----------



## DjSanny22 (25. September 2008)

Danke für die infos 

wenn ich aber erlich bin finde ich auch so schwere rüstung 

Was für berufe würdet ihr mir raten ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhulmat (28. September 2008)

bleib bei den berufen die du hast, also kürschner und lederer. zum einen hast du den vorteil , daß du dir als jäger tiere auf der minimap anzeigen lassen kannst, zum anderen kannst du als lederer gescheite rüstungsverbesserungen herstellen und du kannst mit deinen herstellbaren rüstungen mehr als nur eine klasse bedienen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (30. September 2008)

Ausserdem kommen später dann die Trommeln - die mit WotLK zwar generft werden, aber immer noch lohnen.

Dann die Hosen-Verbesserungen,usw,usf.

Wenn du nur Kohle machen willst, nimm 2 Sammelberufe - ansonsten würde nur Juwelier oder Alchi lohnen
und für das bräuchtest du entweder den entsprechenden Sammelberuf oder aber nen Twink damit.

Ich finde Kürschnerei noch immer einen der entspanntesten Sammelberufe....Kill-Qs für häutbare Tiere gibts zuhauf und schwuppdiwupps
schnappst dir gleich deren Leder^^

Ich farm grad Ruf für Netherschwingen (bald hab ichs). In der Netherschwingenmine gibts Qs wo du Netherminenschinder killen musst,
die wiederum Bälge(für Kürschner) und Kristalle für 2 andere Qs droppen. 

Und meist rennen da genug herum, die auch die Kill-Q oder die Kristalle brauchen, aber das Leder nicht....unglaublich was da in kürzester Zeit
an Leder zusammenkommt, das man gut verkaufen kann.


----------



## Kalfani (30. September 2008)

Und Kürschnerrei bringt dir mit dem nächsten Addon auch den Vorteil:

 Master of Anatomy ?? Skinning all those dead animals has broadened your anatomical knowledge, increasing your critical strike rating by 3. 
 Master of Anatomy ?? Skinning all those dead animals has broadened your anatomical knowledge, increasing your critical strike rating by 6. 
 Master of Anatomy ?? Skinning all those dead animals has broadened your anatomical knowledge, increasing your critical strike rating by 9. 
 Master of Anatomy ?? Skinning all those dead animals has broadened your anatomical knowledge, increasing your critical strike rating by 12. 
 Master of Anatomy ?? Skinning all those dead animals has broadened your anatomical knowledge, increasing your critical strike rating by 15. 
 Master of Anatomy ?? Skinning all those dead animals has broadened your anatomical knowledge, increasing your critical strike rating by 25.

Je nach Skill und Lvl


----------



## Primus Pilus (5. November 2008)

Pethry schrieb:


> als jäger ist lederverarbeitung net so gut da man ja ab 40 schwere rüstung tragen kann




Lederverarbeiter können auf höherem Berufslevel schwere Rüstung herstellen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Derbösetaure schrieb:


> lederverarbeitung ist toll, da man damit auch schwere rüssi herstellen kann ^^




Genau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Lern übrigens die Drachenlederverarbeitungsspezialisierung mit dazu... Lehrer bzw. Questgeber für die Horde im Ödland... für Allianz in Aszhara.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## youngceaser (29. Dezember 2008)

Pethry schrieb:


> als jäger ist lederverarbeitung net so gut da man ja ab 40 schwere rüstung tragen kann


och da hast dich aber gut informiert ab 40 kann man nämlich auch schwere rüstung erstellen als lederer


----------



## abe15 (29. Dezember 2008)

Pethry schrieb:


> als jäger ist lederverarbeitung net so gut da man ja ab 40 schwere rüstung tragen kann



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die ****** halten...


----------



## John_Dorian (29. Dezember 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> och da hast dich aber gut informiert ab 40 kann man nämlich auch schwere rüstung erstellen als lederer



Der Beitrag war bereits mehr als drei Monalte alt und die letzte Antwort fast zwei Monate her. War es wirklich von Nöten das Teil zu bumpen?


----------

